# scheiss Router



## Florianrau (9. Januar 2004)

Mein Home FTP Server steht soweithabe jetzt das problem das ich zwar im heimnetzwerk auf meinen server zu greifen kann nur funktioniert das nicht übers internet habe mir bei Dyndns eine Dynamic ip
und eine statick ip besorgt da ich nicht wuste welche ich brauche
und jetzt komme ich nicht weiter weis zwa das ich noch ein programm brauche 
habe aber keine ahnung welches gescheig davon wie ich das konfigurieren muss
und ob ich noch einstellungen an meinem router vornehmen muss

ich hoffe das einer von euch mir helfen kann MFG Flo

PS Der name meines routers ist Netgear mr814v2


----------



## zeromancer (9. Januar 2004)

Obwohl ich denke, dass so ein Post, wie Deiner, nicht gerade Freude aufkommen lässt, weil er in keinster Weise die Netiquette beachtet (Groß-Kleinschreibung, Interpunktion, vom Subject mal abgesehen...), soll Dir doch ein Tipp zuteil werden.

Was Du am Router konfigurieren musst ist: mit IP-Forwarding den Port 21 (FTP-Port) freigeben und auf die Maschine (IP-Adresse angeben) umlenken, der die FTP-Serversoftware hostet. Dann kann man auch von ausserhalb mittels FTP auf diesen Rechner zugreifen. 
Wie IP Forwarding bei dem Router funktioniert, weiss ich nicht, aber es steht auf jeden Fall im Handbuch oder direkt im Konfigurationsmenü.
Suche einfach nach "IP Forwarding" oder "Special Applications" - evtl. ist dort schon eine Vorlage für FTP eingestellt, jedoch nicht aktiviert, denn FTP ist ja ein recht gebräuchliches Protokoll.


----------



## Florianrau (9. Januar 2004)

Man verzeihe mir noch einmal meine Rechtschreibung
beim nächsten mal bemühe ich mich es besser zu machen,
und ich bedanke mich für die Hilfe 

MFG Florian Rau


----------



## WhiteShark (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zeromancer _
> *Was Du am Router konfigurieren musst ist: mit IP-Forwarding den Port 21 (FTP-Port) freigeben und auf die Maschine (IP-Adresse angeben) umlenken, der die FTP-Serversoftware hostet.*



eine Frage... wie geht es mit DHCP ?


----------



## FrankO (19. Juli 2004)

einfach dem FTP-Server eine feste IP-Adresse eintragen
oder auf dem Router in der IP Konfiguration angeben welche MAC-Adresse welche IP fest bekommen soll

lg aus Hessen


----------



## WhiteShark (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab das jetzt wie folgt nach dieser Anleitung eingerichtet und werde später mal meinen Router an- und ausschalten um zu sehen, ob dies funktioniert. 

Link 

Frage ist nur ob ich nun noch irgendeinen Port freischalten muss (21) für FTP oder ob das so funktionieren könnte ... habe ebenfalls einen webserver bei mir laufen und dürfte ja dann auch funktionieren  http://meinesubdomain.dyndns.org z.B. 

falls Probleme auftreten werde ich mich wieder melden. ansonsten auch um zu den Thread schließen zu können.


----------



## zeromancer (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von WhiteShark _
> *eine Frage... wie geht es mit DHCP ? *



Ein Server hat immer eine FEST IP, niemals eine dynamische...


----------



## Maximodo (19. Juli 2004)

DHCP heist ja nicht dass die IP zwangsläufig dynamisch sein muss.
Wenn du noch einen WebServer am laufen hast auf dem man von ausen zugreifen soll musst du den Port den er benutzt vom Router an den PC mit dem Web Server weiterleiten. Dieser Punkt heist in den meisten Routern VirtualServer 
also bei meinem Router muss ich dass so eintragen
WanIp: alle
*Hier ohne PortMapping*
Public Port: z.B. 8080 je nach dem auf welchem dein Server läuft
Private Port:  z.B. 8080 je nach dem auf welchem dein Server läuft
Ziel-IP: Lan-Ip Adresse deine WebServers


----------

